# Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*

A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:












*Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*

A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:













I offer a rudimentary Type 21 description:

*Type 21. Planes made by Stanley 1968-1981*

All of the features of the previous, except:

All castings are now painted in the short lived and attractive red brown "Cordovan" color.

Top edges of benchplane totes are rounded, with bright metal (nickeled? aluminum?) adjuster knob knurling having a distinct 'divide'.










"STANLEY" in the lever cap is surrounded by a field of Canary Yellow paint.

These are purported to be the last of the Stanley planes made in the U.S.A. It's possible castings not sold as Cordovans were sold in Canada with an assortment of lever caps, irons, frogs and roughly-finiahed totes. There are also Cordovans cast in England and marked accordingly. Those feature raised ribs in the bed of the bed, and are very similar to still more Cordovans cast in Canada; those have a code "C559 B" cast into body of the plane. A raised rib Canadian plane looks like this:










USA Cordovan models include:

-#3 Smoother




























-#4 Smoother (see above)

-#4C Smoother - This one spotted on an ebay listing of December 2021

-#5 (see above) and #5C Jack

-#5 1/4 Junior Jack










-#6 Fore










- #7 Jointer









-9 1/4 Block










-9 1/2 Block



















-#60 1/2 Block









Yeah, it's English, but how could I not post a picture of a purple 78?? So cool.

-#78 Fillister










-#110 Block


















-#118 Block










- #118P










-#220 Block










[/QUOTE]

And other planes and eval points that I'll add as I see them appear on eBay. Don't know if there's value here, but I feel better anyway. 

Thanks for looking!
, I offer a rudimentary Type 21 description:

*Type 21. Planes made by Stanley 1968-1981*

All of the features of the previous, except:

All castings are now painted in the short lived and attractive red brown "Cordovan" color.

Top edges of benchplane totes are rounded, with bright metal (nickeled? aluminum?) adjuster knob knurling having a distinct 'divide'.










"STANLEY" in the lever cap is surrounded by a field of Canary Yellow paint.

These are purported to be the last of the Stanley planes made in the U.S.A. It's possible castings not sold as Cordovans were sold in Canada with an assortment of lever caps, irons, frogs and roughly-finiahed totes. There are also Cordovans cast in England and marked accordingly. Those feature raised ribs in the bed of the bed, and are very similar to still more Cordovans cast in Canada; those have a code "C559 B" cast into body of the plane. A raised rib Canadian plane looks like this:










USA Cordovan models include:

-#3 Smoother




























-#4 Smoother (see above)

-#4C Smoother - This one spotted on an ebay listing of December 2021

-#5 (see above) and #5C Jack

-#5 1/4 Junior Jack










-#6 Fore










- #7 Jointer









-9 1/4 Block










-9 1/2 Block



















-#60 1/2 Block









Yeah, it's English, but how could I not post a picture of a purple 78?? So cool.

-#78 Fillister










-#110 Block


















-#118 Block










- #118P










-#220 Block










[/QUOTE]


Thanks for looking!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Excellent!!

I'm following. I'll help when I can. I may have a few floating around.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Nice Smitty,

I never see any of these, did they not make many?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Don, sounds great, thanks!

Don't know how long they were produced, Putty, but I hope to find out someday. There are always some out there, so I wouldn't say they're rare. But it was the in the darkest days before the resurgence of hand tools took place so they must not have been produced in huge runs.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Back when I bought my first "real" plane I had one of these #5s. Along with my circle saw, someone thought they needed it more than I did a few years ago when they broke into my garage and relieved me of a lot of my good tools. The #5 I have reacquired and it is one of my favorite planes to use, even thought the original was cheap it had a better iron than the new ones. Oh well, onward and upward we go. Thanks Smitty for the link to the page , very informative.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I've got two cordovans, a 5 and 5c. I use the 5 as a scrub (ish) plane. The mouth on this thing is comparatively huge. Also, and maybe this is just my particular plane, no matter how much I tighten it, the chip breaker doesn't always want to stay firmly mated to the iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Thanks, tex and billy, for the stories and input! I've added the '5C' to the list of what's out there.

Billy- maybe some coarse-grit sandpaper on the mating surfaces will help the chipbreaker-cutter issue?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I've never heard of this Stanley line before Smitty, but I do know that Cordova was one of the favorite shoe colors during that era. I had a pair myself. They look good. A great addition to your shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


That is a cool tie - in, Mike. Shoes of Cordovan, love it! 

EDIT: Added pics of a #4, a close-up of the ajuster knob and tote, and a #220 block.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I guess they chose "Cordovan" as the name of the color because "Ox-Blood" sounded too gory. I remember the shoe polish of that color. ( Image below is from Google)










Looking through my Excel record, I only have a smattering of #4's, #5's and #220's in Cordovan, nothing new to add to your list, Smitty.

However, I also have a bunch of Stanleys I call the Blue/Grays, which HAD to be an even later issued plane. Not to be confused with the Handymans, these planes have horrible coarse gritty castings, and very thick paint (or powder coat?), gray hammer-tone finish on the lever caps, rounded corners on the cutter, cheap hardwood, and generally an inferior-looking quality. Note those cheezy flat-sided totes!

Here's my 4 Stanley #4s of undetermined Type. Ever so slight differences, some USA made with Canadian cutters, possibly just Stanley's final cleanup of their surplus warehouse parts, maybe?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


The blue ones I've seen also had an aluminum frog.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I see the criticisms as valid but I do like the color scheme. It makes my eyes pop. ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Now in yellow and blue!
So much I never knew.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> I have a bunch of Stanleys I call the Blue/Grays, which HAD to be an even later-issued plane… with horrible coarse gritty castings and very thick paint (or powder coat?), gray hammer-tone finish on the lever caps, rounded corners on the cutter and cheap, flat-sided hardwood totes. Generally inferior-looking.
> 
> - poopiekat


PK, that pic is very interesting. Which one(s) of those are stamped Made in USA? Looks like all four have Stanley in a field of red, but one of them appears narrower than the other three. And do they have alum frogs, as Don suggests? Then I need to post a follow-on to this post for "Stanley Bench Planes, Type 22"


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Smitty, for your interest, despite my hijacking of your thread!

Okay, from left to right"

*A): **Sole* "Made in USA' in casting behind frog
* Iron* 'Made in Canada'
* Frog*- Iron, magnetic
*Lateral*: 1 piece
Thin pumpkin orange paint on background of *lever cap* logo.

*B: * All same as 'A'

*C: * Same as A & B, but "Stanley" notched logo on cutter, and "Made in Canada" impressed around rear of knob on sole.

*D: *same as 'C', but long footprint on tote, "No. 4" on toe of plane like #type #17 or #18, and shorter font height on lever cap. "MC3" embossed on sole behind tote.

Now, if I could present a hypothetical scenario:

Stanley USA and Stanley Canada combined their leftovers, unified them with that Chevy Vega blue color, and had some foundry crank out some cheap iron frogs and lever caps. Instead of smoothing the rough casting of the lever caps, they slathered on a grayish silver hammertone finish, leaving the surface rough enough to grate Parmesan cheese. There are slight differences in the sculpting (I use that term loosely) of the totes, all hewn slightly different one from another. Plane D had the elongated boss of the earlier types, hence the longer foot. (See 2nd pic above)

Then, these planes made their way to the retail market in Canada, probably in department stores or 'Canadian Tire'. None I have ever seen have any kind of significant wear, or even tarnish. This draws me back to the theory I mentioned some time ago, that these did not end up in the hands of serious users; perhaps to redeem leftover points at S&H Green Stamp redemption outlets as unwanted gifts. A sad Swan Song for Stanley, just a footnote in their history, IMO.
Hope this is helpful,* Smitty!!*


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Here's a 9-1/2 I have Smitty. 









It could be a replacement iron of course, but the body is made in USA and the iron is made in England.









Feel free to use the picture in your type study.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tim! Added above.

Added some reference to the castings theory/scenario in the Type write-up. Thanks, PK!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Just wondering, *Smitty:* Are you making some sort of official addendum to acknowledged Type sources?

If so, I'd like to see what you have done on this scholarly front. I also should add that the blue/grays I have were all found in Canada, but Don has similar, but not quite identical ones presumably found in the US. Any other info, pix etc that I can provide, just ask.

So when/where will I be able to see this info? Could it be… PTAMPIA vol.#3? Best of luck on this!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Nothing official, PK, beyond all the scholar I can muster on LJs. I have, in the past, sent notes to a couple internet folks that post type info. Their response was, the studies don't go that high. So I decided to post this. We'll see if it amounts to anything… When it's more complete, and I can point folks to it vs. an idea, maybe it'll be adopted.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Smitty!
Do you think there should be a sub-type, like "Type 19-A" for the Handymans? Or should there be a category for all Handymans in their various iterations, colors, logos etc.?

Agreed, it is time these orphans got themselves documented for posterity, Cordovans, Handymans, Defiance and other spin-offs of the Stanley line.

I wonder what Roger Smith is thinking?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Nice. Thank you Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Note added identifying Canadian Cordovans in OP.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


*Smitty:* I'll gather my Canadian Cordovans for a family shot, along with specifics. I'll bet mine are really close to the American counterparts, but I'm curious now…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Hi Smitty!
Some Cordovans from my collection:



































Left to right:
A: *#5 G12-205 *Base: Made in England, Height Adj: Plastic, Tote & Knob: Plastic. Cast Aluminum yoke, Frog cast iron, Cutter notch logo and 20 degree edge.

*B & C*:"made in Canada behind frog, wooden knob & tote.

D: Sole "Made in USA, "Bailey behind knob, "No 4 on toe, Made in Canada' on cutter.

Block Planes in Cordovan:
#9 1/2, Cordovan lever cap, dk blue base, "Made in Canada on cutter… this is my favorite block plane!!

#220, all Cordovan, "Made in Canada on adj wheel and cutter, lever cap.

#110 (?) not verified, "Made in USA on cutter w/ notch logo, "USA on tail, paper decal on Cap w/ Stanley logo.

Questions? Ask!! Thx.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


*Found some #5 sized "Blue and Grays…*
Left to right:

A): "Made in USA" behind knob and on cutter. Ribbed base, "C559B" behind frog, plastic knob & tote, aluminum frog.

B): "Made in Canada" & "C71 1/2 behind frog, no ribs, Made in Canada on cutter, iron frog.

C): "Made in USA" Ribs, "0559B" in front of tote, "H1205-12-205B" on cutter, aluminum frog.

D): A Blue/gray "Handyman" for chits and giggles, this one most closely resembles my other Blue/grays., "Made in USA" on toe, no rib, "X2-C741" behind frog, cutter stamped "Made in Canada", and a cast iron frog.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


One more thing, Smitty,

Don't kill me for saying this.

In the spirit of equal access, SOMEBODY has to do a evolutional study on the Stanley *"Two-Tone"* line.
I think I might have one example to photograph….pretty rare up here on the prairies.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


sorry wrong thread


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Got my blue 65 cleaned up and sharpened. She runs like a champ.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


What kind of markings are on the body of the plane, or on the iron? Can't deny the results, nice job!


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> Thanks, tex and billy, for the stories and input! I ve added the 5C to the list of what s out there.
> 
> Billy- maybe some coarse-grit sandpaper on the mating surfaces will help the chipbreaker-cutter issue?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, I somehow skimmed passed your suggestion. Sorry about that. Do you mean roughing the surfaces where they mate?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Yep, exactly. I've messed with many chip breaker / iron combos, but can't say I've bumped into the problem you describe. Is it possible one or the other is slightly convex, and a few hammer blows at the contact points of the bolt? But again, just guessing.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


As silly as this might sound, I never spent any time looking at how the two surfaces meet. I was pretty quick to dismiss the problem as something that was probably to be expected with the much later Stanleys. I'll spend some time looking at how they're contacting each other (or not) and give your suggestions a try. Thanks!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask about markings on the body, 'cause they're barely noticeable 

Here are a couple before clean up shots.










Henry C. Davis made certain that nobody else nabbed his 65.

On the other shoulder it has "No. 65" at the base in the middle (not pictured)










On the body at the back is "MADE IN USA"

On cap is "STANLEY"

And I'm struggling to remember what was under the rust on the blade.

Those are before pics. I can get some better pics tonight if you want.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


That's perfect. I do believe the blue "Made in USA" planes are the final US type (#22?), but there's little consistency to them. Could be the last of the castings were painted blue and sold in any way possible (Canada, England, etc) alongside same-color planes made in those countries as well. Thanks for the pics, Todd! You've definitely got a solid user!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty, and sorry, didn't mean to muddy the blog with other types.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


No problem! There's no discussion of the later types anywhere else, so here is fine!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> That s perfect. I do believe the blue "Made in USA" planes are the final US type (#22?), but there s little consistency to them. Could be the last of the castings were painted blue and sold in any way possible (Canada, England, etc) alongside same-color planes made in those countries as well. Thanks for the pics, Todd! You ve definitely got a solid user!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, why wouldn't the blue #65 be a type 20? The 1962-67 version?

Definitely a keeper Todd.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I thnk there was a blue Type 20 period and then a post-21 blue. That second one explains the plastic knobs that are on those blue models. Todd's blue looks more like PK's type than the Type 20 example pictured above, in the OP.

Maybe it's why I'm not a 'typist,' or even why no one has done these 'types.'


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


That's also why a typical type study picks a size and sticks with it. To much variation otherwise.

So two different "blue" types basically. Makes sense.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Added #118 to the OP.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, *Smitty!!!*
Wow, looking good, that #118. I'm scouring the outlets for Cordovan and Two-Tones, not gonna pass 'em up anymore…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...












Looks like we can add *#110 *to the list…
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/STANLEY-110-BLOCK-PLANE-MID-1900-ERA-/301491252225?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4632476c01


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Excellent, will do PK! It's got the right hardwood know, it's going into the lineup.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


If you'd like pictures of the cordovans for the list, here's a #6 on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-Stanley-No-6-Wood-Plane-1970s-/201285238554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd88ff1a

I can take a couple pictures of my 5c if you'd like, too. Not sure if you want a photo library to go with the information or not.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Billy, Thanks! And yep, I'll add the #5c to the picture library above if you snap some.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Holy Cow!!
Now… dare I even wonder if there is a #7 or #8 to complete the line-up?
Thanks, Billy!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Here you go. #7 cordovan http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-12-006-Fore-Plane-NOS-/191514573481?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c97287aa9


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


That's a #6, Yoda. Wrong link?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


That must be it. I can't find 7.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


The seach continues. I'm thinking a #7 is out there somewhere. Thought I remembered seeing one on the 'bay a long time ago.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Mos will probably turn up a Cordovan #45….any day now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Now that would be awesome!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I am sooo tempted to get some touch-up spray paint and refinish a sacrificial #7 to Cordovan glory. I want one… bad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Added a #5 1/4 to the gallery.


----------



## jsyk (Jan 20, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I just picked up a #4 in nice condition.

I have a gallery on imgur

And a post on reddit


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I'll have a look tonight, congrats on the Smoother!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Added #3 to the gallery above, still looking for a #7 Cordovan!

EDIT: Great pics, jsyk.


----------



## fritzer1210 (May 5, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I bought my first Bailey cordovan colored No.5 plane in 1970 when I first became interested in woodworking. The plane laid in the box for almost 30 years because it was totally unusable. In 2000 I saw articles about how to tune planes. After laborious hours of truing, and replacing the original blade with an IBC/Pinncale matched blade and cap, the No. 5 now is my "go to" plane. The frog has no forward/backward adjustment screws. Small wonder why Baileys made in the USA never recovered


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Great story fritter, thanks for posting.

Re: frog adjustment screw. Not making excuses, but once a plane is set up I really don't find myself adjusting frogs. That said, it sure is nice during set up.


----------



## fritzer1210 (May 5, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


The 9 1/2 shown in the picture looks exactly like my 9 1/2 Craftsman purchased in 1972. For some reason I thought mine was made by Sargeant.


----------



## fritzer1210 (May 5, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I attended a woodworking seminar conducted by Ian Kirby in the 90's who had a service to tune planes for $100(?). It was more than 2x the price of my No. 5 at the time as I recall. There must have been a big demand because Mr. Kirby couldn't promise a tuned plane before 3+ weeks after receipt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Not sure, but the latest year I could find on DonW's site for Sargent production was 1961 or so. Didn't know Kirby rehab'd planes, that's cool (and expensive!).


----------



## fritzer1210 (May 5, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


It was a result of Mr. Kirby's comment about poorly made "modern day" planes that led me to take notice of articles on how to tune wood planes and that my unusable No.5 wasn't all of my own doing. It took another several years for me to build up enough nerve to tackle the tune-up endeavor. Besides, how could I have made a poorly made tool even worse? Appreciate your comments.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


In the post-1981 production, I see all kinds of mutant stepchildren of the conventional #4 equivalents. Some of these I've seen, mostly on eBay, have designations such as *#12-204, C-702, C-557, and C-72.* This does not even include the Handymen ones.

I got a few of them myself, but I have been simply entering them in my records as #4- Late.

Anybody keeping track of these more recent iterations, or is there just simply no interest?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


None of the widely referenced type studies even include this one (unless recent); no, not a lot of interest I'd say. And mostly because the tools just aren't very good re: quality.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Sargent made planes into the later 1960's, but it's believed they stopped producing them for themselves around 1961. And a plane purchased in 1972 still doesn't mean it was not made in 1968.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Added very unusual 118P above.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


For those who might be interested, a vendor on eBay has been selling maroon #3s from Canada for under USD40 with free shipping. You get a stapled cardboard box holding a plastic clamshell, holding the plane. It's described as an 8" (200mm) #3 Global Plane. If someone is super curious, I can do a set of unboxing photos on one of them.

I've bought a few and turned one into a cheap scrub plane in a couple hours.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> For those who might be interested, a vendor on eBay has been selling maroon #3s from Canada for under USD40 with free shipping. You get a stapled cardboard box holding a plastic clamshell, holding the plane. It's described as an 8" (200mm) #3 Global Plane. If someone is super curious, I can do a set of unboxing photos on one of them.
> 
> I've bought a few and turned one into a cheap scrub plane in a couple hours.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave
What make these the maroon Stanley's? They look black and they are definitely newer.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Might not be maroon, Don. I'm not an expert, but they look like a dark maroon to me, rather than black. Might well be newer. They've got the thin irons and chip-breakers.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> Might not be maroon, Don. I'm not an expert, but they look like a dark maroon to me, rather than black. Might well be newer. They've got the thin irons and chip-breakers.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yea, I've got one of those too, Dave. Never been opened. These are still available, in Canada anyway, at Lowes, Rona, and Home Depot, for about $30CDN. Not really worth having, and in my opinion, not even worthy of inclusion in a discussion of 'Type' identification of Stanley planes. Maybe in fifty years they will be. I suppose if you need a cheap expendable plane, this might be the way to go. The cordovans and 'Two-Tones' might gain a foothold in the collector market, someday. They're still out there for flea market prices, so time will tell.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> Not really worth having, and in my opinion, not even worthy of inclusion in a discussion of Type identification of Stanley planes.
> 
> - poopiekat




And as you noted, that remains the position re: the Type 21s.

Good to see you, PK!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Smitty!* Good to see ya too!

As noted long ago in this thread, there is still a need to organize a study of all the more recent Stanleys, including the cordovans, Two-tones, and Dave's blister pack offerings, so that some poor soul in the future won't have to do archeological excavations to bring everything up to speed.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I bought my first blister-pack one with the idea of using the frog and adjuster from it in a plane I make. Might still do that. Also, if a guy spends a good chunk on a Hock blade and chip-breaker, it seems as though these will be fine. Not great, and probably not worth the investment, but a good iron fixes a lot of problems.

I figure I'll tune one up and keep it ready in case someone needs a plane. And I've got one that's now permanently a scrub plane. Seems a fair use of it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...












Sorry, Dave if I seemed confrontational.
I have one of those critters, too!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


No worries, PK. Maybe I'm the maroon. :-/


----------



## roboturn (Dec 17, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Hello, great thread re: the Cordovan color scheme….I was truly baffled by the purple on a newly acquired hand plane (a Stanley No 78 Duplex or Filletster). I put and edge on the blade and gently cleaned it, ready for use, however I am missing the fence and depth adjuster pieces! I have added an auxiliary front "tote/knob" salvaged from a broken Veritas torrefied maple tote, which mounts to the standard frontal lever cap hole.




























Also, if anyone out there has an extra fence/depth adj. part available, please contact me….I would love to turn this into a user! Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


Not seen a cordovan no. 78. What's stamped on the cutter? And other markings?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


I got rid of all my blue Type #20's…all 14 of them. 
However, the cordovan models, well they're gonna stick around my workshop for reasons I can't explain. Maybe it's because when I was a kid my parents had a '48 Olds torpedo-roof in that exact color.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> I got rid of all my blue Type #20 s…all 14 of them.
> However, the cordovan models, well they re gonna stick around my workshop for reasons I can t explain. Maybe it s because when I was a kid my parents had a 48 Olds torpedo-roof in that exact color.
> 
> - poopiekat


----------



## roboturn (Dec 17, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> Not seen a cordovan no. 78. What's stamped on the cutter? And other markings?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Body has a incised "2" near the raised "No. 78 MADE IN USA" script

Lever cap reverse has a stamped "10" and "C256" in diff. places

...and the top of the blade is stamped "MADE IN CANADA"

....more markings than a lot of older planes….thanks for asking.


----------



## roboturn (Dec 17, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...





> I got rid of all my blue Type #20 s…all 14 of them.
> However, the cordovan models, well they re gonna stick around my workshop for reasons I can t explain. Maybe it s because when I was a kid my parents had a 48 Olds torpedo-roof in that exact color.
> - poopiekat
> 
> Hmmmm….I had a '71 Mach I Mustang that I had painted in a similar color decades ago….funny how color, shape, smell etc. triggers a good memory…or a bad one…(poopiekat)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Stanley Bench Planes, Type 21*
> 
> A blog entry dedicated to a Type of Stanley bench plane that gets no respect, the Cordovan line. My interest in them started because the plane I got from my Dad is a Cordovan smoother, a #4. A picture of his:
> 
> ...


It was a popular designer color in the late '40s to the mid-50's. Mostly, I remember, in addition to the car in my childhood, putting liquid Shinola on my mother's shoes. Shinola's name for that particular shade was "Ox-Blood"!!!


----------

